# drive lost after linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r1 [solved]

## carpman

Hello, ok upgraded to linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r1 and now i have lost a drive, it is not found by linux on boot?

I have 2 drives on my addon raid card and another drive running off motherboard controller, all works fine on my 2.6.33 kernel but not the 2.6.34 one?

i used make oldconfig when upgrading kernel.

any ideas?

cheers

----------

## snIP3r

hi carpman!

if have your old .33 kernel config you can make a diff with the new one and check the difference.

which drive is missing? perhaps it has something to do with pata config changes in new .34 kernel...

HTH

snIP3r

----------

## idella4

carpman.

can you post lspci and lspci -k, and perhaps cat /etc/mtab

There is another similar post.  Use the above to specify the drivers and modules that effectively booted in the 6.33 kernel.  We'll take it from there.

----------

## carpman

Thanks for replies.

as requested

```

lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82X38/X48 Express DRAM Controller (rev 01)                                                                                                                    

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82X38/X48 Express Host-Primary PCI Express Bridge (rev 01)                                                                                                     

00:06.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82X38/X48 Express Host-Secondary PCI Express Bridge (rev 01)                                                                                                   

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)                                                                                                       

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)                                                                                                       

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 02)                                                                                                       

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 92)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801IR (ICH9R) LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801IR/IO/IH (ICH9R/DO/DH) 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G80 [GeForce 8800 GTS] (rev a2)

02:00.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 80332 [Dobson] I/O processor (A-Segment Bridge) (rev 07)

02:00.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 80332 [Dobson] I/O processor (B-Segment Bridge) (rev 07)

03:0e.0 RAID bus controller: Areca Technology Corp. ARC-1210 4-Port PCI-Express to SATA RAID Controller

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82572EI Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Copper) (rev 06)

06:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technology Corp. 20360/20363 Serial ATA Controller (rev 02)

06:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technology Corp. 20360/20363 Serial ATA Controller (rev 02)

07:01.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 04)

07:01.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Creative Labs SB Audigy FireWire Port (rev 04)

07:06.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB23 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

```

```

lspci -k

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82X38/X48 Express DRAM Controller (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5000

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82X38/X48 Express Host-Primary PCI Express Bridge (rev 01)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:06.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82X38/X48 Express Host-Secondary PCI Express Bridge (rev 01)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5004

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5004

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5004

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5006

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5004

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5004

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5004

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5006

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 92)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801IR (ICH9R) LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5001

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801IR/IO/IH (ICH9R/DO/DH) 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device b005

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5001

        Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

        Kernel modules: i2c-i801

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G80 [GeForce 8800 GTS] (rev a2)

        Subsystem: Device 19f1:04a6

        Kernel driver in use: nvidia

        Kernel modules: nvidia

02:00.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 80332 [Dobson] I/O processor (A-Segment Bridge) (rev 07)

02:00.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 80332 [Dobson] I/O processor (B-Segment Bridge) (rev 07)

03:0e.0 RAID bus controller: Areca Technology Corp. ARC-1210 4-Port PCI-Express to SATA RAID Controller

        Subsystem: Areca Technology Corp. ARC-1210 4-Port PCI-Express to SATA RAID Controller

        Kernel driver in use: arcmsr

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82572EI Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Copper) (rev 06)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation PRO/1000 PT Desktop Adapter

        Kernel driver in use: e1000e

06:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technology Corp. 20360/20363 Serial ATA Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

06:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technology Corp. 20360/20363 Serial ATA Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

        Kernel driver in use: JMicron IDE

07:01.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Creative Labs Device 1003

        Kernel driver in use: EMU10K1_Audigy

        Kernel modules: snd-emu10k1

07:01.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Creative Labs SB Audigy FireWire Port (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Creative Labs SB Audigy FireWire Port

        Kernel driver in use: ohci1394

07:06.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB23 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

        Kernel driver in use: ohci1394

```

```

cat /etc/mtab 

/dev/sda5 / ext3 rw,noatime 0 0

proc /proc proc rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

sysfs /sys sysfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

udev /dev tmpfs rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755 0 0

devpts /dev/pts devpts rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620 0 0

/dev/sda6 /usr ext3 rw,noatime 0 0

/dev/sda7 /var ext3 rw,noatime 0 0

/dev/sda8 /opt ext3 rw,noatime 0 0

/dev/sda9 /home ext3 rw,noatime 0 0

/dev/sdb5 /home/games xfs rw,noatime,nodiratime,logbufs=8 0 0

/dev/sdb6 /var/tmp xfs rw,noatime,nodiratime,logbufs=8 0 0

/dev/sdb7 /opt/games xfs rw,noatime,nodiratime,logbufs=8 0 0

/dev/sdb8 /usr/src reiserfs rw,notail 0 0

/dev/sdb9 /usr/portage reiserfs rw,notail 0 0

/dev/sdb10 /home/scratch xfs rw,noatime,nodiratime,logbufs=8 0 0

/dev/sdb11 /home/win xfs rw,noatime,nodiratime,logbufs=8 0 0

/dev/sdc5 /home/storage xfs rw,noatime,nodiratime,logbufs=8 0 0

/dev/sdd5 /home/virtual xfs rw,noatime,nodiratime,logbufs=8 0 0

shm /dev/shm tmpfs rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev 0 0

usbfs /proc/bus/usb usbfs rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85 0 0

binfmt_misc /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc binfmt_misc rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev 0 0

othello:/mnt/Backups /mnt/Backups nfs rw,nfsvers=3,hard,intr,addr=192.168.1.7 0 0

othello:/home/storage /home/network_storage nfs rw,nfsvers=3,hard,intr,addr=192.168.1.7 0 0

```

drive in question is /dev/sdd5

cheers

----------

## carpman

kernel configs

2.6.33-r2

http://pastebin.com/rGQV1sXF

2.6.34-r1

http://pastebin.com/AW3jJcPd

----------

## idella4

carpman

Hmmm,

03:0e.0 RAID bus controller: Areca Technology Corp. ARC-1210 4-Port PCI-Express to SATA RAID Controller 

        Subsystem: Areca Technology Corp. ARC-1210 4-Port PCI-Express to SATA RAID Controller 

        Kernel driver in use: arcms

is what we were after.  So, booted into kernel 2.6.33 yields the above.  

/dev/sdc5 /home/storage xfs rw,noatime,nodiratime,logbufs=8 0 0 

/dev/sdd5 /home/virtual xfs rw,noatime,nodiratime,logbufs=8 0 0 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> drive in question is /dev/sdd5
> 
> 

 

Sure enough, CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR=y CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR_AER=y is present in config for 2.6.34.

So you mean booting into kernel 2.6.34, you lose /dev/sdd, only /dev/sdd has just one partition, sdd5.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I have 2 drives on my addon raid card and another drive running ..
> 
> 

 

makes 3.  So, before we can progress, please clarify how you have /dev/sda - d; that makes 4.

Then, /dev/sda I figure is the other drive, /dev/sdc & sdd I would figure would be the 2 drives on my addon raid card.

/dev/sdc has just one partition, sdc5?

/dev/sdd has just one partition, sdd5?

that leaves a /dev/sdb???

So, arcmsr ought be the driver to access the raid card add-on.

This is what throws me.  In kernel 2.6.34, you can access /dev/sdc, ?? plugged into the pci express card, but it can't find /dev/sdd.

ok, boot into kernel 2.6.34, and post output of lspci -k; lsmod; sudo modprobe arcmsr; repeat lsmod; fdisk /dev/sdc; fdisk /dev/sdd;fdisk /dev/sdc5;fdisk /dev/sdd.

re-post.

----------

## carpman

thanks for reply, as per first post. Two 750mb drives on Areca raid in mixture of raid 1 and raid 0, one 320mb drive on MB sata controller.

areca raid arrays

/dev/sda: 55.0 GB

/dev/sdb: 100.0 GB

/dev/sdc: 645.0 GB

drive on MB sata contoller

/dev/sdd: 320.1 GB

Areca works fine in 6.34 kernel but the MB drive is not found.

the 320mb drive has 3 partitions, one /dev/sdd5 /home/virtual is for linux, another linux not mounted the other, which is also not mounted or referenced, is a windows partition.

All other partitions are on the areca raid.

my fstab

```

## New Gentoo 64bit Intel Core 2

## areca raid

/dev/sda1       /boot           ext3            noauto,noatime                  1 2

/dev/sda5       /               ext3            noatime                         0 1

/dev/sda6       /usr            ext3            noatime                         0 2

/dev/sda7       /var            ext3            noatime                         0 2

/dev/sda8       /opt            ext3            noatime                         0 2

/dev/sda9       /home           ext3            noatime                         0 2

#

/dev/sdb12                      swap            swap                            sw

/dev/sdb5       /home/games     xfs             noatime,nodiratime,logbufs=8    0 2

/dev/sdb6       /var/tmp        xfs             noatime,nodiratime,logbufs=8    0 2

/dev/sdb7       /opt/games      xfs             noatime,nodiratime,logbufs=8    0 2

/dev/sdb8       /usr/src        reiserfs        notail                          0 2

/dev/sdb9       /usr/portage    reiserfs        notail                          0 2

/dev/sdb10      /home/scratch   xfs             noatime,nodiratime,logbufs=8    0 2

/dev/sdb11      /home/win       xfs             noatime,nodiratime,logbufs=8    0 2

#

/dev/sdc5       /home/storage   xfs             noatime,nodiratime,logbufs=8    0 2

#

## 320mb drive

/dev/sdd5       /home/virtual   xfs             noatime,nodiratime,logbufs=8    0 2

#

#

##NFS mounts

#192.168.1.7:/storage/michael_images    /home/michael/My_Images-N       nfs     rw      0 0

othello:/mnt/Backups                    /mnt/Backups            nfs     rw,nfsvers=3,hard,intr      0 0

othello:/home/storage                   /home/network_storage   nfs     rw,nfsvers=3,hard,intr      0 0

#

#

#

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     auto            users,noauto,rw         0 0

```

```

fdisk -l

Disk /dev/sda: 55.0 GB, 54999908352 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 6686 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x8f800000

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1          13      104391   83  Linux

/dev/sda2              14        6686    53600872+   5  Extended

/dev/sda5              14         135      979933+  83  Linux

/dev/sda6             136        1006     6996276   83  Linux

/dev/sda7            1007        1159     1228941   83  Linux

/dev/sda8            1160        1290     1052226   83  Linux

/dev/sda9            1291        6686    43343338+  83  Linux

Disk /dev/sdb: 100.0 GB, 99999547392 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 12157 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x00032801

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1               1       12157    97651071    5  Extended

/dev/sdb5             654        1305     5237158+  83  Linux

/dev/sdb6            1306        2350     8393931   83  Linux

/dev/sdb7            2351        6919    36700461   83  Linux

/dev/sdb8            6920        7110     1534176   83  Linux

/dev/sdb9            7111        7763     5245191   83  Linux

/dev/sdb10           7764        8546     6289416   83  Linux

/dev/sdb11           8547       12157    29005326   83  Linux

/dev/sdb12              1         653     5245128   82  Linux swap / Solaris

Partition table entries are not in disk order

Disk /dev/sdc: 645.0 GB, 644999544832 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 78416 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x00000000

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdc1               1       78416   629876488+   5  Extended

/dev/sdc5               1       78416   629876457   83  Linux

Disk /dev/sdd: 320.1 GB, 320071851520 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x179732fb

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdd1   *           1       15298   122881153+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sdd2           15299       38913   189687487+   5  Extended

/dev/sdd5           15299       32443   137717181   83  Linux

/dev/sdd6           32444       38913    51970243+  83  Linux

```

The only drive not to work with 6.34 kernel is the 320mb drive on MB sata controller.

will boot into the 6.34 in morning and post output.

cheers

----------

## chithanh

```
06:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technology Corp. 20360/20363 Serial ATA Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

        Kernel driver in use: JMicron IDE

```

Not sure if that is related to your problem, but you should disable the legacy ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL/IDE section entirely and use only libata SATA/PATA drivers. In this case, pata_jmicron.

----------

## idella4

carpman

Hmm, so this is what you're after

```

06:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technology Corp. 20360/20363 Serial ATA Controller (rev 02) 

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard 

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

```

driver ahci.   I am most puzzled.  I have kernel 2.6.34.  I copied and pasted your kernel 2.6.34 in to kernel 2.6.34 and brought up make menuconfig.  I have

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  .config - Linux Kernel v2.6.34-gentoo-r1 Configuration
> 
>  ──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────
> ...

 

At this point it seemed I had a solution for you.  however, inserting your config  2.6.33 into the kernel, I am returned with the same result.  You driver for your hard drive is here;

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  ┌─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐ │
> 
>   │ │       --- Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers                                       │ │
> ...

 

under the heading

        [ ] Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers  --->      

which you must already know since you configured kernel 2.6.33 effectively with it.  The config for ahci is set with CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y in both kernels.  If the setting 

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y 

is set but its sub-heading  

        [ ] Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers  --->      

is not set, then it would figure your sata hard drive would not be included, however this appears to be the case for kernel 2.6.33 as well.

Sanity check;  post your output of menuconfig for you two kernels  for the above.  From what you've entered, you may not have actually brought up menuconfig in you 2.6.34 kernel.

The fact that your sata drive is listed as /dev/sdd when it is listed suggests you may have 

 │       [ ] ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support (DEPRECATED) (NEW)  --->      

checked in 2.6.33, or your devices are all reversed in /etc/grub/device.map.  

From booted in kernel 2.6.33, post

sudo modprobe ahci;lsmod

Also, this is listed at the moment very close to yours, and is the other link I referred to; peruse here

Take it from there.

----------

## carpman

thanks for replies.

Made some changes to kernel and rebooted

as requested from 2.6.34 boot

```

lspci -k; lsmod; sudo modprobe arcmsr; repeat lsmod; fdisk /dev/sdc; fdisk /dev/sdd;fdisk /dev/sdc5;fdisk /dev/sdd

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82X38/X48 Express DRAM Controller (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5000

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82X38/X48 Express Host-Primary PCI Express Bridge (rev 01)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:06.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82X38/X48 Express Host-Secondary PCI Express Bridge (rev 01)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5004

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5004

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5004

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5006

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5004

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5004

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5004

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5006

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 92)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801IR (ICH9R) LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5001

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801IR/IO/IH (ICH9R/DO/DH) 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device b005

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5001

        Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

        Kernel modules: i2c-i801

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G80 [GeForce 8800 GTS] (rev a2)

        Subsystem: Device 19f1:04a6

        Kernel driver in use: nvidia

        Kernel modules: nvidia

02:00.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 80332 [Dobson] I/O processor (A-Segment Bridge) (rev 07)

02:00.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 80332 [Dobson] I/O processor (B-Segment Bridge) (rev 07)

03:0e.0 RAID bus controller: Areca Technology Corp. ARC-1210 4-Port PCI-Express to SATA RAID Controller

        Subsystem: Areca Technology Corp. ARC-1210 4-Port PCI-Express to SATA RAID Controller

        Kernel driver in use: arcmsr

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82572EI Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Copper) (rev 06)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation PRO/1000 PT Desktop Adapter

        Kernel driver in use: e1000e

06:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technology Corp. 20360/20363 Serial ATA Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

06:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technology Corp. 20360/20363 Serial ATA Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

        Kernel driver in use: pata_jmicron

07:01.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Creative Labs Device 1003

        Kernel driver in use: EMU10K1_Audigy

        Kernel modules: snd-emu10k1

07:01.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Creative Labs SB Audigy FireWire Port (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Creative Labs SB Audigy FireWire Port

        Kernel driver in use: ohci1394

07:06.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB23 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

        Kernel driver in use: ohci1394

Module                  Size  Used by

it87                   34882  0 

hwmon_vid               2883  1 it87

hwmon                   1758  1 it87

snd_seq_midi            5740  0 

snd_emu10k1_synth       6236  0 

snd_emux_synth         36086  1 snd_emu10k1_synth

snd_seq_virmidi         4210  1 snd_emux_synth

snd_seq_midi_emul       6176  1 snd_emux_synth

snd_pcm_oss            45894  0 

snd_mixer_oss          15022  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            31279  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      6236  3 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                55737  8 snd_seq_midi,snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_seq_midi_emul,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_usb_audio          96168  1 

snd_usb_lib            18474  1 snd_usb_audio

vboxnetadp              4150  0 

vboxnetflt             12947  0 

vboxdrv              1743520  2 vboxnetadp,vboxnetflt

nvidia              10852448  22 

snd_emu10k1           150141  3 snd_emu10k1_synth

snd_rawmidi            21016  4 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_usb_lib,snd_emu10k1

snd_ac97_codec        119313  1 snd_emu10k1

ac97_bus                1250  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                84883  4 snd_pcm_oss,snd_usb_audio,snd_emu10k1,snd_ac97_codec

snd_seq_device          6145  7 snd_seq_midi,snd_emu10k1_synth,snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi

snd_timer              20266  3 snd_seq,snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          7741  2 snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm

snd_util_mem            3234  2 snd_emux_synth,snd_emu10k1

snd_hwdep               6322  3 snd_emux_synth,snd_usb_audio,snd_emu10k1

snd                    64168  24 snd_seq_midi,snd_emu10k1_synth,snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_seq_midi_emul,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_usb_audio,snd_usb_lib,snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_seq_device,snd_timer,snd_hwdep

soundcore               6543  1 snd

i2c_i801                7913  0 

i2c_core               20481  2 nvidia,i2c_i801

FATAL: Module arcmsr not found.

bash: repeat: command not found

ARNING: DOS-compatible mode is deprecated. It's strongly recommended to

         switch off the mode (command 'c') and change display units to

         sectors (command 'u').

Command (m for help): 

```

```

fdisk -l

Disk /dev/sda: 55.0 GB, 54999908352 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 6686 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x8f800000

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1          13      104391   83  Linux

/dev/sda2              14        6686    53600872+   5  Extended

/dev/sda5              14         135      979933+  83  Linux

/dev/sda6             136        1006     6996276   83  Linux

/dev/sda7            1007        1159     1228941   83  Linux

/dev/sda8            1160        1290     1052226   83  Linux

/dev/sda9            1291        6686    43343338+  83  Linux

Disk /dev/sdb: 100.0 GB, 99999547392 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 12157 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x00032801

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1               1       12157    97651071    5  Extended

/dev/sdb5             654        1305     5237158+  83  Linux

/dev/sdb6            1306        2350     8393931   83  Linux

/dev/sdb7            2351        6919    36700461   83  Linux

/dev/sdb8            6920        7110     1534176   83  Linux

/dev/sdb9            7111        7763     5245191   83  Linux

/dev/sdb10           7764        8546     6289416   83  Linux

/dev/sdb11           8547       12157    29005326   83  Linux

/dev/sdb12              1         653     5245128   82  Linux swap / Solaris

Partition table entries are not in disk order

Disk /dev/sdc: 645.0 GB, 644999544832 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 78416 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x00000000

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdc1               1       78416   629876488+   5  Extended

/dev/sdc5               1       78416   629876457   83  Linux

Disk /dev/sdh: 320.1 GB, 320071851520 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x179732fb

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdh1   *           1       15298   122881153+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sdh2           15299       38913   189687487+   5  Extended

/dev/sdh5           15299       32443   137717181   83  Linux

/dev/sdh6           32444       38913    51970243+  83  Linux

```

The 320mb drive is found with fdisk -k but now seems to have be renamed /dev/sdh ?

changing fstab to reflect this change and now can mount /home/virtual on 320mb drive?

Odd i must say!!

----------

## idella4

carpman,

you  are done.  Assuming the drives in your addon raid card were in fact ides, here is a brief explanation from NeddySeagoon.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Different drive vendors implemented IDE with different features ... DMA was the main one, something that SCSI had always had.
> 
> Different IDE chip set vendors made things non compatible with other vendors.
> ...

 

Anyway, please just tie off your thread with [solved] in the thread title.

----------

## carpman

Nope the raid card and drives are sata not ide, would that still count as issue no sorted.

----------

## idella4

carpman;

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Nope the raid card and drives are sata not ide
> 
> 

 

curses, foiled again. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> would that still count as issue no sorted
> 
> 

 

Do you mean now sorted?.  Well, um, up to you.  I think yes.  If it were me, I wouldn't care too much about the drive being listed as /dev/sdh.  The drive was listed and you can use the drive,

which amounts to ......

----------

## carpman

Don't worry i am just going to leave as is but strange why changed drive lettering?

Thanks for your help.

----------

